# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الاحمر الوهاج (5 )& تماسيح النيل ( 0) الدورى السودانى الممتاز

## ارخبيل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*باذنه الاحد سوف تنطلق فى الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم اللقاء الكبير والذى يجمع متصدر الترتيب فى الدورى الممتاز فى اسبوعه الرابع تماسيح النيل الحاصاحيصا وحامل اللقب المارد الاحمر المريخ الذى يحتل المركز الرابع خلف الامل عطبرة والذى خسر لقاءه الاخير امام الموردة بثلاثة اهداف دون رد

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*النيل الحصاحيصا لعب حتى الان ثلاثة مباريات فاز فى مباريتين امام هلال كادقلى بهدف وعلى والموردة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين وكل المباريات كانت على ارض نيل الحصاحيصا (استاد الكاملين) وتعادل خارج الديار اما هلال الساحل بهدفين لكل مرتفعا بنقاطه الى 7 نقاط
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ لعب ثلاثة مباريات خسر الاولى امام الامل بهدف وفاز فى الثانية على الموردة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين وكسب الجولة الاخيرة امام الرابطة بنصف دستة من الاهداف مرتفعا برصيده الى 6 نقاط
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شكرا ارخبيل ومنصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يدخل المريخ لقاء اليوم ويفقد اربعة من اساسيه راجى عبدالعاطى للايقاف ووارغو وموتيابا وفيصل موسي للاصابة
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*من الصدف ان يواجه المريخ اليوم نيل الحصاحيصا فى مواجهة نجمه السابق الكابتن فاروق جبرة ومعاونه زميله احمد السيد ويقود المريخ مدربه الجديد ريكاردو ومعاونه كابتن ابراهومة حيث كان اخر لقاء جمع بينهما كان يقود المريخ كابتن فاروق جبرة (بعد مرض حسان البدرى) وحقق الفوز على النيل بقيادة كابتن ابراهومة واليوم انقلبت الاية

*

----------


## samawal

*عبد المجيد جعفر يقول عن المبارة :

مباراة النيل ..دافع المريخ للتألق إفريقياً
أوضح مهاجم المريخ وهدافه الدولي السابق عبد لمجيد جعفر على ان مباراة  النيل والمريخ في الكاملين تعتبر بالنسبة للأحمر دافع كبير لمواصلة الإنتصارات التي بدأها المريخ في المبارتين السابقتين أمام الموردة والرابطة كوستي، والفوز في هذه المباراة يجعل الأحمر يدخل المباراة الإفريقية بدافع كبير ليحقق نتيجة إيجابية أمام بطل زمبابوي في ألارض، ولعل الظروف مشابه بين المباريتين لذا اعتبر ان المباراة ستكون مفيدة جداً للمريخ في هذا الجانب خاصة وانها تقام خارج أرضه أمام فريق محترم اسمه النيل الحصاحيصا ويقوده جهاز فني مميز بقيداة الشاب فاروق جبرة والذي استطاع خلال فترة وجيزة أن يجعل من فريق النيل قوة ضاربة في الدوري الممتاز، والدليل أن الفريق متصدر للممتاز دون ان يتعرض للخسارة بل تعادل في مباراة واحدة وفاز في إثنين ، مما يؤكد على ان المباراةستكون صعبة على المريخ هذه المرة ، لذا على الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة ريكاردو أن يضع في إعتباره أن النيل من الفرق المميزة في الدوري الممتاز ويمكنه ان يفعل شيء أمام الأحمر إذا لم يقدر المريخ حجم هذا الفريق المتطلع والمميز، وعلى ريكاردو ان يشرك العناصر الجاهزة في هذه المباراة خاصة تلك التي يعتمد عليها في مباراةالإفريقية القادمة حتى تكون اكثر جاهزية لتقديم الأفضل في هذه المباراة والمباريااة الإفريقية القادمة امام بطل زمبابوي.

*

----------


## samawal

*لا أحد يستطيع التكهن بنتيجة المباراة ولكن !
أكد عبد المجيد جعفر على أن مباراة اليوم بين المريخ والنيل ستكون مباراة مفتوحة لحاجة الفريفين للإنتصار وإنتزاع الصدارة المطلقة وقال : لا أستطيع التكهن بنتيجة المباراة التي اصبحت صعبة التوقع، لكن المريخ يملك الامكانيات وهو الاقرب للانتصار، وهو مطالب ومحتاج للفوز للجانب المعنوي في الفترة القادمة واحترام الخضم واجب ، ممهما كان الخصم .النيل لديه عناصر مميزة ولها جهاز فني مقتدر ولا بد من احترام الخصم ليقدم المريخ على تحقيق النتيجة الايجابية التي يريد، وأتمنى أن نشاهد الفريق يعتمد على اللعب الجماعي وليس أفراد.

*

----------


## samawal

*زيكو يقول عن المباراة :


هجوم المريخ سيواصل التألق
أكد مهاجم المريخ وكابتنه السابق منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) على أن النيل يعتبر من الفرق المميزة في الدوري الممتاز حالياً وهو يدخل هذه المباراة بوضع افضل من المريخ حيث يتفوق عليه بنقطة ، وهو يلعب الكرة الجماعية المميزة ويملك جهاز فني جيد وأعتقد أنه يعمل على الخروج من المباراة بنتيجة ايجابية ، ولكن اعتقد أن الفريق سيجد صعوبة كبيرة في مواجهة البطل السابق اليوم لأن المريخ يعمل على كسب المباراة واعلان جاهزيته للمباراة الافريقية القادمة التي تطلب بعد معنوي كبير للفريق ، واتوقع أن يبني المدرب البرازيلي ريكاردو تكتيكه للمباراة القادمة من خلال مباراة اليوم اقها باشراك العناصر التي يعتمد عليها في المباراة الافريقية.. ولا اتوقع ان يصمد النيل  كثيراً أمام المريخ اليوم إذا ما دخل الأحمر بتكتيك مميز هو ذات تكتيك البطولة الإفريقية، وكما قلت لا يحتاج غلى تغير تكتيك لمباراة الرابطة لأنه فريق كبير بينما النيل هو الذي تحتاج الى تغير تكتيكه وبناءه على امكانيات المريخ الكبيرة التي تواجهه على ملعبه ووسط جماهيره، كما أتوقع أن يواصل الهجوم الأحمر تسجيله للأهداف خاصة بعد عودة كلتشي المميزة.


*

----------


## samawal

*تغير الأسلوب أثناء اللعب يريح المريح كثيراً


اعتبر زيكو أن تكتيك المريخ في مباراة اليوم يجب ان يكون أكثر دقة من مباراة الرابطة لأن النيل أفضل من الرابطة بكثير ..فالمريخ يدخل المباراة بتكتيك 4:4:2 ويحول التكتيك إلى خمسة في الدفاع في حالة فقدان الكرة بعودة الشغيل ومجدي أمبدة في الدفاع مع وجود أربعة في وسط الملعب وبالتالي وجود لاعب واحد فقط في المقدمة الهجومية للمريخ، وعند الاستحواذ على الكرة اعتقد أن رجوع الشغيل في حالة تقدم باسكال مهم للغاية ، أو عدم مبارحة باسكال لموقعة في حال تقدم الشغيل في الهجوم، وبهذا يؤمن المريخ الجبهة الخليفة من حدوث أي هجمات مرتدة قد تشكل خطورة على مرماه.



*

----------


## mamoun15

*بمشيئة الله  ...   منصورين من الكاملين 
*

----------


## samawal

*أتوقع ظهور مميز لأديكو

توقع كابتن المريخ السبق زيكو أن يكون مهاجم المريخ الإيفواري كلمة السر في مباراة اليوم حيث قال: مهاجم المريخ العاجي اديكو يعتبر من اميز المهخاجمين في الدوري الممتاز ، وعلى الرغم من أن اللاعب لم يقدم المستوى المميز في الدوري الممتاز حتى الآن خاصة في المباراة السابقة التي لم يحرز فيها اللاعب أي هدف على الرغم من ان المريخ أحرز ستة اهداف في شباك الرابطة كوستي، حيث أعتبر أن أيدكو سيكون له كلمة في لقاء اليوم وتوقع ان يحرز هدف أو هدفين في المباراة يعيد خلالها مستوياته المميزة التي ظل يقدمها مع المريخ منذ ان وقع في الكشف الأحمر.

*

----------


## samawal

*النيل يقوده مدرب ناجح ويجب إحترامه

مضى زيكو في تحليله الفني لمباراة اليوم وعن فريق النيل تحدث قائلاً: : النيل فريق محترم ويقوده جاهز فني مقتدر بقيادة المميز فاروق جبرة وهذا ما يجعل المباراة غاية في الصعوبة على المريخ والنيل يضم أيضاً لاعبين مميزين يستطيعون ان يصنعوا الفارق لمصلحة فريقهم في أي وقت وهذا ما جعل الفريق يتصدر الدوري الممتاز ويحصد نقاط مميزة حتى الآن دون خسارة، ولذا أعتقد أنه سيلعب مباراة مفتوحة مع المريخ وهذا ما يتطلب بأن يكون المريخ حذراً في النواحي الدفاعية وأن يؤدي ريكاردو المباراة بأسلوب متزازن في كل الخطوط .. وحتماً سيكون الإنتصار حليف المريخ في حال 
إحترم النيل لأن إمكانيات المريخ كبيرة ويملك خبرات مميزة 

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*استطاع هجوم المريخ ان يسجل تسعة اهداف مقابل ثلاثة اهداف دخلت مرماه بينما سجل هجوم النيل ستة اهداف مقابل اربعة اهداف دخلت مرماه

*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*بصرااااااااااااااااااااااحه 

مباراه صعبه فى انتظار الزعيم 

تنتظر المريخ مباراه ليست بالسهله نسبه لعده امور ’’
منها عامل الجو والحراره وارضيه الملعب وعدد من النقص فى صفوف المريخ ولكن نقول كما تقول جماهير الزعيم المريخ بمن حضر 
لن هنالك لاعبين من كراز عالى امثال العقرب جونس ساكواها والمدمر اديكو والعائد بقوه كلتشى اوسونو 


نتمنى من المولى عز وجل ان ينصر المريخ اللهـــــــــــم اميـــــــــــن 

*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*النصر لنا باذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ ورده الى دياره فائزا وللصدارة قابضا

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اورد الاخ كسلاوى بان تشكيلة الزعيم اليوم :

اكرم فى حراسة المرمى
بلة ونجم الدين وباسكال والزومة دفاعا
احمد الباشا ونجم الدين والشغيل فى الوسط
ايدكو وساكواها وكلتشي هجوما

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*أفاد الاخ عبدالعزيز 24 من داخل استاد الكاملين بان الاستاد قد امتلأ عن الاخر بالصفوة وهى تشجع الان بضراوة

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اها والتلفزة كيف يا ناس 

انا من الصباح فاتح قناة النيل الازرق 

لحدي اسه الامل في عملية النقل والبث صفر على الشمال 
حتى الاذاعة ما جابت خبر للان
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*يا ناس هوووووي الكورة لسة ما بدت؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والله حاجة تحير

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حسب علمي بان الكورة بدايتها الساعة الخامسة الا ربعا بتوقيت السودان
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*المباراة على وشك البداية 
على الرياضية أم أم 104

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان الاذاعة الرياضية اف ام 104 تنقل اللقاء على الهواء مباشرة بصوت يوسف محمد يوسف ولكن هناك انقطاع في الصوت للاسف الشديد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يعني حتى الاذاعة بتقطع 

والله يا خوانا الروب زاتو كان قلناهو ما حينفع
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تقطيع شديد للصوت 

الصوت بجي ثلاثة ثواني وبقطع لمدة نصف دقيقة 

الان قطع ثلاثة مرات متتالية
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بسم الله بدأت المباراة الساعة الخامسة الاعشرة دقائق
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووب 

شوفوا لينا رابط الاذاعة في الانترنت سريع ياناس
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*افتحوا اذاعة البيت السودانى
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*بداية المباراة والدقيقة 3
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*جانبية للنيل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*جانبية مرة اخرى للنيل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ساكواها اول تسديد ناحية المرمى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بله جابر لباسكال لاكرم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووون ايدكو
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الاول لمباراة







 

(0)     ــ    (1)


اديكووووووووووووووو

الدقيقــــ(3)ـــــة

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووون اول لمريخ عن طريق اديكو
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فى الدقيقة 5 كرة معكوسة من كلتشي بعد ان تخلص من لاعب وعكس كورة مقشرة لايدكو حولها داخل المرمي
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول اديكو والهدف الاول 

*

----------


## abouzr

*هدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*بسم الله ماشاء الله عيني باردة 
*

----------


## africanu

*ده الكـــــــــــــــــــلام
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

أتوقع ظهور مميز لأديكو

توقع كابتن المريخ السبق زيكو أن يكون مهاجم المريخ الإيفواري كلمة السر في مباراة اليوم حيث قال: مهاجم المريخ العاجي اديكو يعتبر من اميز المهخاجمين في الدوري الممتاز ، وعلى الرغم من أن اللاعب لم يقدم المستوى المميز في الدوري الممتاز حتى الآن خاصة في المباراة السابقة التي لم يحرز فيها اللاعب أي هدف على الرغم من ان المريخ أحرز ستة اهداف في شباك الرابطة كوستي، حيث أعتبر أن أيدكو سيكون له كلمة في لقاء اليوم وتوقع ان يحرز هدف أو هدفين في المباراة يعيد خلالها مستوياته المميزة التي ظل يقدمها مع المريخ منذ ان وقع في الكشف الأحمر.




وصدقت توقعاتك يا كوبرا
*

----------


## كته

*الرادى مالو كمان
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مخالفة مريخيه مع باسكال ويلعب اكرم الهادي 
*

----------


## africanu

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 36 (25 من الأعضاء و 11 زائر)
africanu,abouzr,محي الدين طه أحمد,مريخابي مووووت,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الصادق هبانى,العجب حبيبي,الوليد عمر,النزير,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابولين+,ابواخلاص,ارخبيل,dawzna,midris3,Mohamed Eisa,سانتو,سيدو,نادرالداني,ود التنوبة,ود البقعة,كته
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*افتحو اذاعة البيت السودانى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وصلنا الدقيقة العاشرة من مجريات الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الليلـــــة ربنا ينصرنـــــا

اول كورة للمريخ خارج العاصمة
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*جانبية للمريخ يلعبها بله جابر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ ضد موسى الزومة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لاعبى النيل فى المقدمة الهجومية يلعبون بعنف مع مدافعى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*http://www.sudanradio.info/media/fm100/
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ده الرابط 
المنتدي بقي سئ انا داير انزل الرابط ده بحاول فيه من قبيل المشاركه ابت تنزل الحاصل شنو يامرهف 
http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...M100-sudan.htm
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الكورة كلها جانبية الاستاد ده قدر شنو
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*الدقيقه 18 ان شاء الله القون التاني 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مين الاحرزو
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*المريخ يتقدم على النيل الحصاحيصا بهدف فى الدقيقه خمسه عن طريق المدمره البشريه ريمى مارسيل اديكو 

وتمر ربع ساعه والزعيم متقدم

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ده الرابط 
المنتدي بقي سئ انا داير انزل الرابط ده بحاول فيه من قبيل المشاركه ابت تنزل الحاصل شنو يامرهف 
http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...M100-sudan.htm



هوووي ياشمشــــار النت عندك هو المشكلة


*

----------


## ابولين

*يا شيخ كتة شغل FM100
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*http://www.sudanradio.info/media/fm100/

الصوت عندي واضح في هذا الرابط ولا يقطع ابدا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الرياضية 104 برضو شغالــة
*

----------


## samawal

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 71 (33 من الأعضاء و 38 زائر)

samawal,abouzr,africanu,محي الدين طه أحمد,مريخابي مووووت,مريخابي كسلاوي,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,الشمشار,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الصادق هبانى,العجب حبيبي,الوليد عمر,النزير,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابولين,ابواخلاص,ارخبيل,dawzna,elgtany,midris3,Mohamed Eisa,monzir ana,سانتو,سيدو,shdaad,على الصغير,نادرالداني,ود التنوبة,ود البقعة,ود الدمام,كته
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

يا شيخ كتة شغل FM100




يادوب اشتغلت معاى

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ده الرابط 
المنتدي بقي سئ انا داير انزل الرابط ده بحاول فيه من قبيل المشاركه ابت تنزل الحاصل شنو يامرهف 
http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...M100-sudan.htm



الشمشار مشتاقين والله 
يا اخوي المنبر زي العسل والظاهر الشغلة عندك مخستكه


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منصورين باذن الله وللصدارة قابضين باذن الله

*

----------


## كته

*يالله قون
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*النيل يبادل المريخ الهجمات ويتقدم بنقلات وكل شئ وارد 
قون هنا او هناك 
باذاعة يوسف محمد يوسف للمباراة لن تفهم شيئا ابدا سوى فلان لفلان 
ما في اي تحليل او كيف الطريقة او كيف وضع الفريقين ومين ضاغط مين ووووو...الخ 
الله يعين بس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الشمشار مشتاقين والله 
يا اخوي المنبر زي العسل والظاهر الشغلة عندك مخستكه





انــــا عارفو لاطش النت من الجيران نظام wi-fi وكده


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*واحد عشرين دقيقة مرت  من الشوط الاول ومازال المريخ يتقدم بهدف ايدكو فى الدقيقة خمسة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اذاعة يوسف محمد يوسف اخير منها انك تنتظر نهاية المباراة  وتسمع النتيجة وخلاص
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

النيل يبادل المريخ الهجمات ويتقدم بنقلات وكل شئ وارد 
قون هنا او هناك 
باذاعة يوسف محمد يوسف للمباراة لن تفهم شيئا ابدا سوى فلان لفلان 
ما في اي تحليل او كيف الطريقة او كيف وضع الفريقين ومين ضاغط مين ووووو...الخ 
الله يعين بس







يشيل ويشكر لى فى استاد الكاملبين

*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

النيل يبادل المريخ الهجمات ويتقدم بنقلات وكل شئ وارد 
قون هنا او هناك 
باذاعة يوسف محمد يوسف للمباراة لن تفهم شيئا ابدا سوى فلان لفلان 
ما في اي تحليل او كيف الطريقة او كيف وضع الفريقين ومين ضاغط مين ووووو...الخ 
الله يعين بس



2
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

النيل يبادل المريخ الهجمات ويتقدم بنقلات وكل شئ وارد 
قون هنا او هناك 
باذاعة يوسف محمد يوسف للمباراة لن تفهم شيئا ابدا سوى فلان لفلان 
ما في اي تحليل او كيف الطريقة او كيف وضع الفريقين ومين ضاغط مين ووووو...الخ 
الله يعين بس



والله مع الرشيد بدوي تحس وكأنك جوه الاستاد


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية لصالح النيل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ يتبادل الكرة بين الدفاع والوسط
                        	*

----------


## elgtany

*http://www.sudanradio.info/media/fm100/
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 93 (31 من الأعضاء و 62 زائر)

ارخبيل,abouzr,africanu,محي الدين طه أحمد,مريخابي مووووت,مريخابي كسلاوي,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,الشمشار,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الصادق هبانى,العجب حبيبي,الوليد عمر,النزير,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابو اسيل,ابولين,ابواخلاص,dawzna,elgtany,midris3,Mohamed Eisa,سانتو,سيدو,samawal,على الصغير,نادرالداني,ود التنوبة,ود البقعة,ود الدمام
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

النيل يبادل المريخ الهجمات ويتقدم بنقلات وكل شئ وارد 
قون هنا او هناك 
باذاعة يوسف محمد يوسف للمباراة لن تفهم شيئا ابدا سوى فلان لفلان 
ما في اي تحليل او كيف الطريقة او كيف وضع الفريقين ومين ضاغط مين ووووو...الخ 
الله يعين بس



يانادر ده خله ركبنــــا تكركب


*

----------


## africanu

*الزول ده بجيب لينــــا الضغط

*

----------


## كته

*الرادى بدا يشخشخ
*

----------


## africanu

*ضفر ده شغلووووا نضيف

الحضره الخيرية 

ديل ماناس جثامين ســـأي
*

----------


## samawal

*أداء ثابت ومميز لضفر
في الدفاع.. حسب الوصف الحي
عبر الرياضية

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الرادى بدا يشخشخ



الرادي بس ياكته

نحنــــا زاتنــــا بقينــــا نشخشخ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يانادر ده خله ركبنــــا تكركب





ههههههههههههههههههه
والله قوية يل رييس
*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*الله ينصرهم يا رب 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لا يوجد صانع العاب البته
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

والله مع الرشيد بدوي تحس وكأنك جوه الاستاد





الرشيد يا ود البقعة مميز في التحليل
والقراءة الفنية..
ولكن كثيراً ما يشتت المستمعين
بذكر أساماء خاطئة في الوصف
مثلاً أن يستلك ساكواها الكرة يقول باسكال
وأخطاء ساذجة .. لدرجة أن من معه يصححه كل دقيقة
ومباراة الرابطة حضرتها في الاستاد ومشغل الراديو
وتأسفت لحال ملعقينا حقيقة


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب صالح الامين بعد اعتدائه على كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*خلاص عرفنا النتيجية ياصفوة 
خبر اكيد باذن الله (3)للزعيم (0)النيل
قولوا يارب
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب موسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يانادر ده خله ركبنــــا تكركب





انت برضو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*نصف ساعه والكرووووووت بدت تطلع
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

* بطاقة صفراء للمدافع معاوية الامين
*

----------


## africanu

*هووووي الزول ده ماقال المخالفة لينــــا

كيف بقت علينـــا والزومة ادوهو كرد
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركلة مرمى للنيل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وسط المريخ يحتاج الى تعدييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انت برضو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




هههاآآآآآآآآآآآآآى

ناس خشــــونة الركب ظهروووووا

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المعلق ده نعسني
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تسديدة من كرنقو تمر بسلام خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*35 دقيقة 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*
 مهاجم النيل المميز
اسامة التعايشة يشكل إزعاج كبير
لدفاع المريخ خلال الدقائق الماضية
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لم يستفد منها المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*معلقي الرياضة عندنا معلقننا من رقبتا
لاحضور لاثقافة لاتركيز 
شغالين دودودودودود وصريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*التحكـــيم فاشل 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 118 (34 من الأعضاء و 84 زائر)

ارخبيل,africanu,محمد زين العابدين,مريخابي مووووت,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,الشمشار,الصادق عبد الوهاب,العجب حبيبي,الوليد عمر,النزير,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابو اسيل,ابولين,ابواخلاص,احمر مكة,dawzna,elgtany,majdi,midris3,Mohamed Eisa,رشاد إبراهيم عبد القادر,سانتو,سيدو,سكواهاسواها,samawal,على الصغير,عثمان خالد عثمان,هيثم مبارك,نادرالداني,ود البقعة,ود الدمام,كريم عبدالله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههاآآآآآآآآآآآآآى

ناس خشــــونة الركب ظهروووووا




هههههههههههاي
الزول عندو جنس كركبه ركب 

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*35 دقيقة والركب تكركب
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

المعلق ده نعسني





اشرب ليك جبنه بنها تقيل

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

معلقي الرياضة عندنا معلقننا من رقبتا
لاحضور لاثقافة لاتركيز 
شغالين دودودودودود وصريخ



ديل نـــــــــــاس قريعتي راحت


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كرنقو يعتدى على بله جابر والحكم يحتسب فاول لصالح النيل
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

التحكـــيم فاشل 



والتعليق برضو فاشل
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*افتقد المريخ راجي عبد العاطي في خط الوسط 
فهو الدينمو المحرك للفريق في عملية الربط بين الوسط والهجوم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط المريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخ

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاعصاب مشدوده
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

كرنقو يعتدى على بله جابر والحكم يحتسب فاول لصالح النيل



الكراكة التخمـــو خم


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غايتو قمة التخلف في التعليق 

والجهل كمان 

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المريخ يلعب بثمانية مدافعين  بالاضافة للحارس وثلاثة مهاجمين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

افتقد المريخ راجي عبد العاطي في خط الوسط 
فهو الدينمو المحرك للفريق في عملية الربط بين الوسط والهجوم




يـــــــــــانادر دايرين تحليل مابين الشوطين

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					


اشرب ليك جبنه بنها تقيل




شيخ كته الليله مافى خته
يعنى قدر ما يجيبو من اقوان مافى دفع !!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة صفراء لموسى الزومه
وضياع فرصة حقيقية لسكواها

و40 دقيقة على الشوط الاول

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					


اشرب ليك جبنه بنها تقيل




شيخ كته ما بحبها لكن قون تاني بصحصحني

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لمتين يا اتحاد السجم نصبر عليك 

ليس من شيمنا ان نطلق هذه العبارات ولكن للاسف الشديد نجد انفسنا مضطرين لمثل هذا الكلام
                        	*

----------


## كته

*المذيع العوقه ده
لمن تجى كوره للنيل بتابعه
ولمن تجى كوره للمريخ بقول مبانى الكاملين جميله
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وجود عبدالرحمن كرنقو فى وسط المريخ المتقدم مهم وهام
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*معقولة :
الشغيل
احمد الباشا
نجم الدين
بله جابر
ضفر
باسكال
الزومة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هوووي الناس ديل لاعبين معانــــا ضاغط كده مالو
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

المريخ يلعب بثمانية مدافعين بالاضافة للحارس وثلاثة مهاجمين



غايتو جنس غايتو الله يصبرنا بس
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

شيخ كته الليله مافى خته
يعنى قدر ما يجيبو من اقوان مافى دفع !!






المره دى كترو من الفواتح ساى

*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

معلقي الرياضة عندنا معلقننا من رقبتا
لاحضور لاثقافة لاتركيز 
شغالين دودودودودود وصريخ





أثني ... تعليق ردئ 

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية للمريخ وراسية من ساكواها تمر خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

المذيع العوقه ده
لمن تجى كوره للنيل بتابعه
ولمن تجى كوره للمريخ بقول مبانى الكاملين جميله



احتمــــال معرس من هنــــاك ياكته


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يـــــــــــانادر دايرين تحليل مابين الشوطين




يا افريكانو والله الا اعمل ليكم تأليف من راسي بس ههههههههههه

كيف نحلل مع المذيع ده 
كلامه كله الكورة من فلان لفلان وعنده صداقة مع الاوت والركنيات والجانبيات 
هذا كل ما نعرفه عن المباراة 

اقترح ان ننتظر ما بين الشوطين عسى ولعل يكون عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول في الكاملين ويدينا تحليل كامل للمباراة 
مشكور يا ريس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصيلة الشوط الاول الى الان من الضربات الركنية اثنان لكل فريق

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عبد الرحمن كرنقو مطلب شعبي
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هوووي الناس ديل لاعبين معانــــا ضاغط كده مالو



كل الاندية ياقلب بتلعب مع المريخ بقوة 
ودائما تستأسد مع الزعيم يارب نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يا افريكانو والله الا اعمل ليكم تأليف من راسي بس ههههههههههه

كيف نحلل مع المذيع ده 
كلامه كله الكورة من فلان لفلان وعنده صداقة مع الاوت والركنيات والجانبيات 
هذا كل ما نعرفه عن المباراة 

اقترح ان ننتظر ما بين الشوطين عسى ولعل يكون عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول في الكاملين ويدينا تحليل كامل للمباراة 
مشكور يا ريس



ياخوي ليك آجر الاجتهـــاد 

ولينــــا آجر الصبر علي اتحاد الفشل ده


*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*انتو الشوط بقه ساعه
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*انتهاء الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*هدف ليس كاااافى




انتهاء الشوط الاول والمريخ متقدم بهدف 

ولكن هدف غير كافى وخطر جدا على النتيجه فلذلك نتمنى ان يعزز الزعيم النتيجه باهداف اخرى

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*على الاقل المفروض يقول شكل المريخ كده 
يعني هل المريخ متخندق ولا بهاجم ولا الكورة في وسط الميدان ولا ايه الحاصل 
برضه النيل يدينا مويته كيف لعبه هل هو مستسلم للهدف ولا بقاوم ولا متخندق 
كيف شكل الفريقين وكيف وضعهم داخل الميدان ومن منهم خطورته اكثر
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 127 (37 من الأعضاء و 90 زائر)
عباس التنقر,abouzr,africanu,محمد زين العابدين,مريخابي كسلاوي,ayman akoud,الأبيض ضميرك,الشمشار,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الوليد عمر,النزير,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو اسيل,ابولين,ابواخلاص,احمد الحلفاوى,ارخبيل,dawzna,elgtany,majdi,midris3,Mohamed Eisa,musab aljak,رشاد إبراهيم عبد القادر,سامرين,سانتو,سيدو,سكواهاسواها,senba,على الصغير,zoal,نادرالداني,ود البقعة,ود الدمام,ود الشامي,كته,كريم عبداللهماشاء الله مجتمعين علي الخير
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 127 (39 من الأعضاء و 88 زائر)
الوليد عمر, abouzr, مانديلا-89, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, مريخابي كسلاوي, ayman akoud, الأبيض ضميرك, الشمشار, الصادق عبد الوهاب, النزير, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو اسيل, ابولين, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, ارخبيل, dawzna, elgtany, majdi, midris3, Mohamed Eisa, musab aljak+, رشاد إبراهيم عبد القادر, سامرين, سانتو, سيدو, سكواهاسواها, samawal, senba, على الصغير, عباس التنقر, zoal, نادرالداني, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الشامي, كته, كريم عبداللهماشاء الله مجتمعين في الحرم انشاء الله

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

عبد الرحمن كرنقو مطلب شعبي




خليهو يدخل عشــــان يختهـــا لي اخوهو ده

ده من كان مع الجلافيط شايلها معانـــا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف اديكو الدقيقة اربعه

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نحن لمتين نقعد نساكك في الاذاعات
معقولة يا ناس يعني نحن وجيل الخمسينات سوا
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

احتمــــال معرس من هنــــاك ياكته





ههههههه هاااااااااااي 
حلوة يا مدير - إمكن يكون
*

----------


## كته

*غايتو يانادر البحلل ده
مابتستفيد منو اى حاجه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وين مجدي امبدة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هوووي اصلي العصر وبرجع ليكم

بمبري ده ماشيلوا زول

عارفك يـــا الابيض ضميرك بتاع مغالطة

اوع تقول لي ده مكــــاني
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*محلل جفلوط
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هوووي اصلي العصر وبرجع ليكم

بمبري ده ماشيلوا زول

عارفك يـــا الابيض ضميرك بتاع مغالطة

اوع تقول لي ده مكــــاني



وانا امشي اصلي المغرب واجيكم

*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

محلل جفلوط





هسع بقول فى شنو  الزول ده
غير الهواء مافاهم اى حاجه

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					



هسع بقول فى شنو  الزول ده
غير الهواء مافاهم اى حاجه




قال اطراف المريخ لاعبين على الواقف والنيل لو شد  حيلو حيحرز هدف التعادل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده محلل ولا محرم
*

----------


## كته

*مشاوير انتهت
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هوووي اصلي العصر وبرجع ليكم

بمبري ده ماشيلوا زول


عارفك يـــا الابيض ضميرك بتاع مغالطة

اوع تقول لي ده مكــــاني



بنبر بال ن - يا مديربنبرك دا خت جنبو جردل عشان مافي زول اجي جنبو
 يا قلب بنبر دي دايرة شرح لي ناس عجبكو وعزو واواب

طبعا البنبر مشهورة بية الانادي
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده محلل ولا محرم



كته يا عادل امــــام

لابد ان يدخل بهـــــا


*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

بنبر بال ن والله يا مدير
بنبر دي دايرة شرح لي ناس عجبكو وعزو واواب

طبعا البنبر مشهورة بية الانادي



ههاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي

احمد الله ماكانت بمبرس 

الانادي دي جمع انتاية؟

هههأأأأأأأآآآآآآي مشتاقوووون ياقلب


*

----------


## كته

*

لابد ان يدخل بهـــــا
هههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## ابولين

*بسم الله بداية الشوط الثاني يا رب نصرك
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المدرب احمد عبد الله من الكاملين والرؤية الفنية للمباراة 

شكر للاذاعة السودانية 
اكتسى استاد الكاملين حلة زاهية 
لعب المريخ بتشكيل 442 واستفاد من عامل الهواء واللعب بالاطراف عن طريق بله جابر وتمكن اديكو من احراز الهدف الاول بكورة عكسية وبعد الهدف استطاع النيل ان يتحرر من الدفاع وقاسم المريخ الهجمات وشوط المباراة وقاد عدة هجمات عن طريق الاطراف واستطاع النيل الوقوف في وجه المريخ ولعب المريخ عن طريق الاطراف وبله جابر كان الافضل بالعكسيات والسحب والتمرير  واستلم المريخ المباراة وكان ادؤه مميز جدا واستطاع ان يفرض سيطرته ومهارته في الوسط .
المريخ الاقرب لطريقة 443 وكلاتشي يرجع للوسط عند الفقدان وعند الاستحواز يتقدم لتصبح الطريقة هجومية التفوق العددي لصالح المريخ اما النيل فهو بطئ في الهجوم لذلك تحرك المريخ بطريقة اسرع وافضل من النيل ففريق النيل بطئ في هجومه واذا تحرك هجوم النيل في الشوط الثاني بصورة اسرع فانه يمكن ان يحرز التعادل .
هدف المريخ كان مفاجئ بالنسبة لدفاع النيل لانه جاء في الجهة المظلمة واستطاع اديكو ان يحرز الهدف الاول للمريخ .
(حتى ناس الاذاعة جايبين مدرب ما معروف تحليله عجيب في المباراة ولا يرق للمستوى المطلوب وكلامه في الكثير من الاحيان غير مفهوم صراحة ) .
النيل الحصاحيصا كرنقو في الطرف الشمال وتاج الدين في اليمين غير محررين وهم لاعبين على وسط الملعب وكان اكرم الهادي سليم ضيف شرف ولو عملوا تحرير للاطراف بدي شكل اجمل للمباراة ــ الهواء سيساند النيل ومدرب النيل سيحرر اطرافه لكي يحقق التعادل او يكسب المباراة .
من هو الافضل في النيل والمريخ :
في النيل المجموعة كلها كانت متماسكة وعاملين حسابهم وفي الوسط كان احمد مارتن من المبرزين وادى اداء تكتيكي جميل في التمرير واللعب بالاطراف وفي الاستلام والتمرير 
بالنسبة للمريخ ادو بتوازن في اللعب واحمد الباشا حركته دؤوبة وهناك مساحات واسعة بين الوسط والهجوم ودفاع المريخ لعب باربعة مهاجمين ثابتين ولا يتحرروا عند الاستحواز ( في الحتة دي كلامه مية المية ) فاذا تحرر المدافعين سيكون هناك زيادة عددية .
شكرا للمدرب احمد عبد الله من الكاملين .
هذا هو تحليل الشوط الاول للمباراة تماما كما جاء على لسان المدرب احمد عبد الله من الكاملين .



*

----------


## جواندي

*جماهير كبيرة خارج الاستاد
*

----------


## كته

*اولاد حاج الماحى 
فى النيل الازرق
*

----------


## africanu

*ولــــدنا فاروق جبره ده

الله يسترنـــــا منو
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ولــــدنا فاروق جبره ده

الله يسترنـــــا منو








واقف لينا فى حلقنا

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هو اي مخالفة لصالح النيل
الحكم ده قرف
*

----------


## كته

*يالله قون
*

----------


## africanu

*هووووي الرياضية قطعت عندي
*

----------


## على الصغير

*http://www.mugrn.net/radio/FM100.html
*

----------


## سانتو

*كلتشى لى سكواها برجع لى كلتشى و ضربة مرمى للنيل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يابركه الجمعه الجامعه 
والدعوه السامعه
يجى قون للمريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هووووي الرياضية قطعت عندي



جات تجيهــــا الطاويا حبالاهـــا


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الله يصبرنا
بس الدفاع الكتير دا شنو 
8 مدافعين حته واحده
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*بلــــه وكرت اصفر


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البطاقة الصفراء الثانية للاعبي المريخ
منحت لبله جابر
الطرفين اخدو انذارات

*

----------


## على الصغير

*http://www.mugrn.net/radio/FM100.html
*

----------


## كته

*الناس ديل مامضمونين
يقومو يجيبو فيينا قون فى اخر الدقائق
لمن واطتنا تصبح

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

جات تجيهــــا الطاويا حبالاهـــا





هههههههههههههههههههههاي


*

----------


## سامرين

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب استرها معانا.
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

البطاقة الصفراء الثانية للاعبي المريخ
منحت لبله جابر
الطرفين اخدو انذارات




الاذاعة عندي متاخرة شديد يا دوب اذاع بطاقة بله جابر 

الله يستر علينا من الكروت الصفراء والحمراء
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الواحد كان فلق الحكم ده بي طوبة

في زول بقول ليهو حاجة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*سعيد السعودي يعني 9 مدافعين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضربة جزاء غير محتسبة للمريخ ضد سكواها وهو الان على الارض واحتجاج جماهيري على عدم احتسابها

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحكم لا يحتسب ركلة جزاء للمريخ 
الظلم دا لمتين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 83 (40 من الأعضاء و 43 زائر)

نادرالداني,abouzr,africanu,أحمد تقل,محمد زين العابدين,محمد عبده,مريخابي كسلاوي,ayman akoud,الأبيض ضميرك,الحارث,امير الشامى,العجب حبيبي,الوليد عمر,النزير,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابولين,ابواخلاص,احمد الحلفاوى,احمر مكة,elgtany,majedsiddig,midris3,Mohamed Eisa,musab aljak,رشاد إبراهيم عبد القادر,سامرين,سانتو,سكواهاسواها,senba,على الصغير,عثمان خالد عثمان,عباس التنقر,عبدالله صديق,zoal,ود البقعة,ود الدمام,ود الشامي,طارق العرش,كريم عبداللهعلى البركة ان شاء الله منتصرين يا رب
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب استرها معانا.





يارب تحلنا الليله

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الحكم لا يحتسب ركلة جزاء للمريخ 
الظلم دا لمتين



عادي ياقلب

مافي طريقة الا نلبسهم ازرق


*

----------


## كته

*وحيل بينهم وبين مايشتهون
وحيل بينهم وبين مايشتهون
وحيل بينهم وبين مايشتهون
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انتوا المعلق ده قاعد جوه صاج طعمية
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انتوا المعلق ده قاعد جوه صاج طعمية




اتلقى بياكل ليهو فى فول مدمس


*

----------


## africanu

*ياخي الرادي تقول راكبو سهم الله

شغال جنس شخشيخ تقول لاعبين في تلج
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


http://www.mugrn.net/radio/FM100.html
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انتوا المعلق ده قاعد جوه صاج طعمية



لا لا لا دة صاج سمك      تهي تهي تهي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكثيبف دفاعي كبير بادخال سعيد السعودي واخراج اديكو صاحب الهدف وذلك بعد مرور ربع ساعة من الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انتوا المعلق ده قاعد جوه صاج طعمية




ههآآآآآآآآآآآي

زكرتني نكتة الاحوص

*

----------


## طارق العرش

*ورونا النتيجة حتى الان كم شايف العنوان 1 صفر
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووون الهدف الثاني للمريخ  احرزه اللاعب ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الله لينا كببه شديده 
تقطع وتجي علي كيفها ومتاخره شديد 
بس الراي عندي نضرب لزول هناك كله مره يورينا النتيجه 
آآآآآآه يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## ابو اسيل

*ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكواها سواااااااااااااااااااااااااها
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياخي الرادي تقول راكبو سهم الله

شغال جنس شخشيخ تقول لاعبين في تلج








الهواء بقفل فى المايكرويف

*

----------


## africanu

*احب السكوهـــــــــــــــــــــا ظاتاااااااااااااااااااااااا

ده الشغل 

النمشي اغير العنوان
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*صاروخ من عشرين ياردة ساكواها يسجل الهدف الثانى فى الدقيقة 18 من الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*سوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اول لمسة لسعيد السعودي يصنع الهدف الثاني للمريخ بصاروخ سكواها في الدقيقة 18

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم يا ابراهيم 
الهدف يطمن 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحي 
كدا يا داب اتنفسته
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد للــــــــــــــــــــه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صليت المغرب وجيت مع صاروخ ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تكثيبف دفاعي كبير بادخال سعيد السعودي واخراج اديكو صاحب الهدف وذلك بعد مرور ربع ساعة من الشوط الثاني




وصلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللت
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قراءة اكثر من رائعة لريكاردو

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الحمد لله هدف الامان
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*زى ما هم بتخندقوا نحنا برضو بنخندق ومافيش حد احسن من حد والحشاش يملا شبكتو
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 65 (32 من الأعضاء و 33 زائر)
الوليد عمر, abouzr, africanu, أحمد تقل, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, امير الشامى, العجب حبيبي, النزير, ابولين, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, ارخبيل, elgtany, majedsiddig, midris3, Mohamed Eisa, musab aljak+, سامرين, سانتو, سكواهاسواها, عثمان خالد عثمان, عباس التنقر, عبدالله صديق, zoal, نادرالداني, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الشامي, طارق العرش, كريم عبدالله
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اجمل حاجة في المذيع يوسف محمد يوسف انه بنسى نفسه امام الاهداف فلقد (كورك) بطريقة غريبة وقال ساكواها ساكواها اكثر من خمسة مرات وكانه مريخي مية المية 
حاجة تحير 
بس برضه ما بعرف يذيع المباريات !!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

صليت المغرب وجيت مع صاروخ ساكواها



هووووي مغرب شنو

انتو عندكم الصبح طلع

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*واالله يا كته انت زول شيخ 
ادعي يجي قون تاني
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ازيكم ياشباب والله انا كنت لي في بلد جيت اسي دي لا فيها رادي ولا شبكه ولا انترنت ههههههههههههه
اها انشاء الله الوضع مطمن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة ضائعة من الباشا بعد فاصل مراوغة ناجحة وعكسية من سكواها

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الله اكبر ولله الحمد



انت في يا شيخ كته انا بكون في غاية الاطمئنان



*

----------


## طارق العرش

*كلمات اغنية طائر الأحلام
يا مُنىً ..أهدي إلى المهجة أنفاساً وعُمرا 
أهرقت دُنياك في دُنيَايَ أنغاماًً وسحراً 
وتَذوَقتُ غراماً منكَ مَشبوباً ومُرا 
يا هزاراً رائعُ الطلعة فَتاناً أغَرا
فَجرَ الألحانَ في قلبي إعلاناً وسرا 
يا صَباحاً فَتقَ الآمال في الخاطر زهرا 
ونَدى يُدفقُ أشواقاً ويغرورق عطرا 
يا جناحاً طَوَقَ الأضلاعَ أفراحاً وبشرا 
يا شراعاً أوصَلَ الزورق للشاطيء فجرا 
ما الذي أهديه إلا ذوب اضلاعي شعرا 
وافتتاني واندفاق أغاريديَ خَمرا

قد تنَعَمتُ عَطاءأً منك ثَراراً روياً 
وحُنُواً هَدهَدَ الآلام رَفرَافاً نَديا 
يا عيوناً كاليَنَابيع شُرُوداً وابتساماً 
نَبعت في حَقل أيامي رَبيعاً وسَلاما 
وقواماً كالأهازيج تَثَنى وتَسَامى 
وانسياب الشَعر مَرأى بيدر صَلى وناما

يا عُيوناً كالغناء العَذب في دفء العَشية 
يا عُيوناً مثل صُبح العيد في الدار الحفيه 
كانت الفرحة في قُربك أعراساً من الضوء 
وكان الشعرُ طفلاً غَسقيا 
فتَبنَاهُ المُغني 
وحَباهُ من بريق النَغَم الوَهاج كالبلور زِياً 
ورعَى الأزهارَ في كلتا يَدَيه 
ثُم ضَاع الطفلُ يا رَباهُ من بينَ يَدَيا 
فَتَلَهَفتُ عليه 
ومضَى الزَورَقُ بالملاح جيلا 
كان كالإعصَارُ والبحرُ عَتيا 
هكذا دارت بنا الأيامُ 
يا طائرَ أحلامي الزَغاليل 
ويا طَلق المُحَيا
بمناسية الهدف الثاني الذي اراح الاعصاب
*

----------


## كته

*الحمد قون الامان
بعد ده  خليهو يشكر مبانى الكاملين
*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الواحد كان فلق الحكم ده بي طوبة

في زول بقول ليهو حاجة





 
انا زاتى معااكطوبتين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ازيكم ياشباب والله انا كنت لي في بلد جيت اسي دي لا فيها رادي ولا شبكه ولا انترنت ههههههههههههه
اها انشاء الله الوضع مطمن



 \جر ليك كرسي واقعد
*

----------


## سانتو

*خروج معاوية الامين ودخول امير ربيع
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووووووووون الهدف الثالث للمريخ احرزه اللاعب كلتشي
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 \جر ليك كرسي واقعد




كان مادفع مايدخل


*

----------


## سانتو

*كلتششىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*كلتشيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ما قلت ليكم النتيجة 3
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاباتشي والهدف التالت
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*كلاتشى
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فى الدقيقة 26 كلتشي يسجل الهدف الثالث فى مجهود فردى كبير بعد ان تخلص من الدفاع والحارس
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشي يحرز الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 26 بعد ان راوغ الدفاع وحارس المرمى

*

----------


## africanu

*احب الكلاتشــــي ظاتوووااااااااا

الثـــــــــــالث وكده

النمشي نغير العنــــــــــوان
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ههآآآآآآآآآآآي

زكرتني نكتة الاحوص




مع التعليق سامع تشششششششششششششششششششششششششش
تصدق شهوني الطعمية 
*

----------


## كته

*توووووووووووف
*

----------


## سامرين

*نحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن رينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
*

----------


## ابولين

*سيد البلد ينتفض ويمتع ولانامت اعين الجبنا اتحاد السجم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل العجب يتاهب للمشاركة في المريخ

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هجوم المريخ ما شاء الله ما في حد احسن من حد 
اديكو وجاب قونو ساكواها وسواها وكلتشي في القون ختاها
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

احب الكلاتشــــي ظاتوووااااااااا

الثـــــــــــالث وكده

النمشي نغير العنــــــــــوان







انت خليك قاعد بهناك
المشوار ده بتعبك كتير


*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ازيكم ياشباب والله انا كنت لي في بلد جيت اسي دي لا فيها رادي ولا شبكه ولا انترنت ههههههههههههه
اها انشاء الله الوضع مطمن




يامورتا ياحبيب   حضـــرنا الكوره بالاذاعة على مسئوليتك الشخصية؟؟؟؟؟؟  معقوله يامورتا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا دوب الواحد اطمئن مبروكييين يا شباب ولكل الصفوة فى كل مكان
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*احبك يامريخ -احبك من ما قمت احبك حتي الان 
احبك حتي الموت يا سودان المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب بديلا لنصرالدين الشغيل ويستلم شارة الكابتنية من موسى
ومرور نصف الساعة من الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## الحارث

*نحمدكـ يارب

*

----------


## سامرين

*الملك فيصل عجب ننتظر منك المزيد
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					



انت خليك قاعد بهناك
المشوار ده بتعبك كتير





بتـــــاع الرقشة الغتيت ده 

داير في كل مشوار خمس جنيه

حسابو وصل 15 ج


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ الحقيقي بدأ في الظهور في هذه اللحظات
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

مع التعليق سامع تشششششششششششششششششششششششششش
تصدق شهوني الطعمية 



يا خوى انت ما اتغديت ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

يامورتا ياحبيب حضـــرنا الكوره بالاذاعة على مسئوليتك الشخصية؟؟؟؟؟؟ معقوله يامورتا



ههههههههههههههههههههه والله يانابلسي خبري صحيح مليار في الميه 
بس ارجعو للخبر شفو انا حددت كورة الليله تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

كلمات اغنية طائر الأحلام
يا مُنىً ..أهدي إلى المهجة أنفاساً وعُمرا 
أهرقت دُنياك في دُنيَايَ أنغاماًً وسحراً 
وتَذوَقتُ غراماً منكَ مَشبوباً ومُرا 
يا هزاراً رائعُ الطلعة فَتاناً أغَرا
فَجرَ الألحانَ في قلبي إعلاناً وسرا 
يا صَباحاً فَتقَ الآمال في الخاطر زهرا 
ونَدى يُدفقُ أشواقاً ويغرورق عطرا 
يا جناحاً طَوَقَ الأضلاعَ أفراحاً وبشرا 
يا شراعاً أوصَلَ الزورق للشاطيء فجرا 
ما الذي أهديه إلا ذوب اضلاعي شعرا 
وافتتاني واندفاق أغاريديَ خَمرا

قد تنَعَمتُ عَطاءأً منك ثَراراً روياً 
وحُنُواً هَدهَدَ الآلام رَفرَافاً نَديا 
يا عيوناً كاليَنَابيع شُرُوداً وابتساماً 
نَبعت في حَقل أيامي رَبيعاً وسَلاما 
وقواماً كالأهازيج تَثَنى وتَسَامى 
وانسياب الشَعر مَرأى بيدر صَلى وناما

يا عُيوناً كالغناء العَذب في دفء العَشية 
يا عُيوناً مثل صُبح العيد في الدار الحفيه 
كانت الفرحة في قُربك أعراساً من الضوء 
وكان الشعرُ طفلاً غَسقيا 
فتَبنَاهُ المُغني 
وحَباهُ من بريق النَغَم الوَهاج كالبلور زِياً 
ورعَى الأزهارَ في كلتا يَدَيه 
ثُم ضَاع الطفلُ يا رَباهُ من بينَ يَدَيا 
فَتَلَهَفتُ عليه 
ومضَى الزَورَقُ بالملاح جيلا 
كان كالإعصَارُ والبحرُ عَتيا 
هكذا دارت بنا الأيامُ 
يا طائرَ أحلامي الزَغاليل 
ويا طَلق المُحَيا




احييك واحي الموسيقار الاستاذ الكبير الفنان وداللمين واقول طولت الغياب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

احبك يامريخ -احبك من ما قمت احبك حتي الان 
احبك حتي الموت يا سودان المريخ





هووووي يا ابو لين

الحاجــــات السمحة دي بتجيبها من وين

انـــــا كان ما كلمت الجماعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

احبك يامريخ -احبك من ما قمت احبك حتي الان 
احبك حتي الموت يا سودان المريخ






ونحنا كمان ياابولين
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياجماعه وروني مستوي موسي الزومه كيف ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا جماعة الاذاعة عندي متأخرة شديد
*

----------


## ابولين

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الزعيم اكتساح في الدخل في الخرطوم والاقاليم
105 مليون دخل المباراة دقر يا عين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دخل المباراة بلغ 105 مليون جنيه سوداني

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياجماعه وروني مستوي موسي الزومه كيف ؟؟؟؟




عاد يامرتضي اقول ليك شنو

مع الرادي ده اسكت ادفن علي كده

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عليكم الله بعد الكوره تنتهي اقعدو لي انوريكم البلد الكنتا فيه دي اشان تعرفو السودان دا كبير كيف ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياجماعه وروني مستوي موسي الزومه كيف ؟؟؟؟





قالو كويس

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

بتـــــاع الرقشة الغتيت ده 

داير في كل مشوار خمس جنيه

حسابو وصل 15 ج





قاعد تشيل بنبرك معاك ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*اعلى دخل لمباريات الولايات حتى الان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعلى دخل لمباراة في الولايات طوال الدوري الممتاز
القياسيات للمريخ وبس

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا جماعة الاذاعة عندي متأخرة شديد



تلقاهـــــا مع ناس المعارضة 


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا جماعة الاذاعة عندي متأخرة شديد



لكن ياود البقعه انت مابعيد في قطر تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*35 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دخل المباراة بلغ 105 مليون جنيه سوداني




الله يسامح ناس النيل اس اكان لعبوها في الخرطوم كان لهفو ليهم 250 مليون مليون ينطح مليون
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

عليكم الله بعد الكوره تنتهي اقعدو لي انوريكم البلد الكنتا فيه دي اشان تعرفو السودان دا كبير كيف ههههههههههههه



انا عاااااااااااااااارف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ الحقيقي الذي سيتقدم خطوات متقدمة في البطولة الافريقية يتكون الان وملامحه تبدأ في الظهور في هذه اللحظات صدقوني يا شباب اكاد المح البطولة الافريقية في الافق وهي تعانق النجوم الزواهر .


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا خوى انت ما اتغديت ؟؟؟



اتغديت لكن ريحة الطعمية بتجوعني حتى وانا شبعان


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*باسكال نجم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*باسكال نجم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باسكال يفوز بنجومية المباراة كافضل لاعب فيها

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 55 (31 من الأعضاء و 24 زائر)
الوليد عمر, abouzr, مبارك علي حسين, africanu, مريخابي كسلاوي, مصعب المقدم مضوي, ayman akoud, azzreem, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, النزير, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمر مكة, ارخبيل, elgtany, hani222, majdi, majedsiddig, midris3, سانتو, عبدالله صديق, zoal, نادرالداني, ود البقعة, ود الشامي, طارق العرش, كريم عبدالله
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

انا عاااااااااااااااارف



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ماالفي بالك ياارخبيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشي يضيع انفراد كامل بحارس المرمى

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

قاعد تشيل بنبرك معاك ؟؟؟



رابطو بي جنزير وخاتي فوقو حجر

اسع تقول لي ده حجري


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

المريخ الحقيقي الذي سيتقدم خطوات متقدمة في البطولة الافريقية يتكون الان وملامحه تبدأ في الظهور في هذه اللحظات صدقوني يا شباب اكاد المح البطولة الافريقية في الافق وهي تعانق النجوم الزواهر .





ريكاردو ده داهية ما لم يحققه مع الهليل سوف يحققه مع فرقة الزعيم الذهبية بأذن الله


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت ياالوليد مالك الناس ديل كل مره بتنقصم عشره هههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*والله باسكال استاهل
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*في المباريات الخارجية لدينا  وسط مدافع ومحاور على اعلى مستوى بالاضافة الى هجوم كاسح ودفاع فولاذي 
فقط نحتاج في شهر ستة الى حارس مرمى متمرس مع وجود مدافع مكان نجم الدين وتكون كل الامور مية المية عندها سنحتل افريقيا باذن الله 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اكرم افضل حارس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الواوا نجماً للقاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكرم جائزة افضل حارس مرمى في المباراة

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

قاعد تشيل بنبرك معاك ؟؟؟



رابطو بي جنزير وخاتي فوقو حجر

ماتقول لي ده حجري


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ماالفي بالك ياارخبيل



افتو ليك
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 55 (31 من الأعضاء و 24 زائر)
الوليد عمر, abouzr, مبارك علي حسين, africanu, مريخابي كسلاوي, مصعب المقدم مضوي, ayman akoud, azzreem, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, النزير, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمر مكة, ارخبيل, elgtany, hani222, majdi, majedsiddig, midris3, سانتو, عبدالله صديق, zoal, نادرالداني, ود البقعة, ود الشامي, طارق العرش, كريم عبدالله





ياجماعه ليه انا مامحسوبه والا شنو؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دخول عبد الرحمن كرنقو بديلا لبله جابر

*

----------


## africanu

*هوووي الدقيقة كم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وتقابل الاشقاء كرنقوا
                        	*

----------


## sansaan

*اين وارغو من مباريات المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انت ياالوليد مالك الناس ديل كل مره بتنقصم عشره هههههههههههههههههههههه



يكون الزوار فيهم جلافيط 
تهي تهي تهي:094:
*

----------


## سامرين

*نجم الدين
*

----------


## ابولين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## zoal

*نجم الديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دخول عبد الرحمن كرنقو بديلا لبله جابر




يارب يختهـــــا لي اخوهو ده الطلع عينـــــــــــــــــا


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*4
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نجمالدين والهدف الرابع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الرابع نجم الدين في الدقيقة 45 من تمريرة العجب

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كم انت جميل يا مريخ السعد اين ما حللت تاتى  بالخير
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نجم الدين فى الدقيقة 45 يحرز الهدف الرابع من كرة لعبها له فيصل العجب ولعب الكرة خلف الحارس محرزا اروع الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هوووي الدقيقة كم
*

----------


## كته

*شوف ركشتك وين ياافريكانو
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ختامه مسك
من
نجم الدين
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحمد للله والله استفدنا من هزيمة الامل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياخي انا نفسي قام

النمشي نغير العنوان وندي بتاع الرقشة ده ال20 ج
*

----------


## zoal

*تحية للعملاق باسكال

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المريخ عجيب ورهيب 
المبارة الرابعه 4 اهداف 
في عين الحسود 
كما قال الحبيب نادر التوم في عموده علي صفيح ساخن
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*نجم الدين عبر كورة ملعوبة من القايد عجب يحرز الهدف الرابع على الدقيقة 45
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياجماعه ليه انا مامحسوبه والا شنو؟



تكوني مشيتي تشربي موية يا دكتورةeisawi
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انشاء الله دايمن مبسوطييييييييييييييين ومتجمعين مع الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 14 هدف في 4 مباريات
عيني عليكم باردة يامريخاب

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

شوف ركشتك وين ياافريكانو



زولك قال داير في المشوار ده 10 ج

قال قطعوهو ايصال


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك لفخر البلد  مبروك لكل الصفوة
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الف الف مبروك يا شباب
 والقادم أحلى أنشاء الله
*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

ختامه مسك
من
نجم الدين




وييييييييييييين يا حبيب ؟ مستعجل مالك؟
*

----------


## سانتو

*104 هى الازاعة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ساكواها قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*سكواها والهدف الخامس
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*سواها سكواها والخامسة ختاها
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*سكواااااااها​
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ساكواها الهدف الخامس
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فى الدقيقة 50 يحرز ساكواها الهدف الخامس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انتهت بفوز المريخ 5-صفر 
مع السلام يا يوسف محمد يوسف
                        	*

----------


## hani222

*ساكواها قووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سكواها يبدع يمتع يقنع.
*

----------


## africanu

*هوووووي حرام عليكم

انا نفسي قام من المشاوير


النمشي نغير العنوان
الخـــــــــــــامس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماكملت كلامي سكواها يجيب الخامس
مريخ دقر ياعين

*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياجماعه ليه انا مامحسوبه والا شنو؟



وانا خاتي بنبري من صلاة الجمعة ليييييييييييييه ما محسوب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zoal
					

وييييييييييييين يا حبيب ؟ مستعجل مالك؟




ما قلت ليك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*عملتوها صعبة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياافريكانو تاني امشي عدل العنوان هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحقو افريكانو ده
مايجى راجع
*

----------


## سانتو

*اعلان نهاية الميباراة بعد ان سكوها 5 تماها
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*مبروووك الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هوووووي حرام عليكم

انا نفسي قام من المشاوير


النمشي نغير العنوان
الخـــــــــــــامس



والله ياقلب تبكى بس
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*abouzr مانديلا-89
مبارك علي حسين
أبو الجيش
africanu
أحمد تقل
محمد زين العابدين
محمد عبده
محي الدين طه أحمد
مرتضي دياب
مريخابي مووووت
مريخابي كسلاوي
مريخنا العظيم
مصعب المقدم مضوي
معتز فضل الله كرار
ayman akoud
Azmi shosh
azzreem
الأبيض ضميرك
الحارث
امير الشامى
الشمشار
الصادق عبد الوهاب
الصادق هبانى
العجب حبيبي
الوليد عمر
النزير
ابراهيم تاج الدين
ابراهيم عطية بابكر
ابو اسيل
ابولين
ابواخلاص
ابوسامى
ابوعبودى الصغير
احمد الحلفاوى
احمد جبريل
احمر مكة
ارخبيل
اسماعيل مخاوي
dawzna
ذوالنون بدر
elgtany
hani222
ibrahim rahma allha
جواندي*
kramahmad
majdi
majedsiddig
mamoun15
midris3
Mohamed Eisa
monzir ana
musab aljak
رشاد إبراهيم عبد القادر
سامرين
سانتو
سيدو
سيف الاسلام
زول الحان
سكواهاسواها
salah atbra
samawal
sansaan
senba
shdaad
على الصغير
عثمان خالد عثمان
عباس التنقر
عبدالله صديق
عجبكو
zoal
هيثم مبارك
نابلسى المريخابى
نادرالداني
ود التنوبة
ود البقعة
ود الدمام
ود الشامي
ودالمراد
طارق العرش
كته
كريم عبدالله
*

----------


## سانتو

*سكواها هدفين وكلتشى واديكو ونجم الدين لكل هدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك يامريخاب يارائعين
ومزيدا من الانتصارات باذن الله


*

----------


## ابولين

*الف الف مبروك يا صفوة السودان
*

----------


## كته

*المغرب وجب
نلتقيكم بعد صلاه العشاء
الف مبروك عليكم
وتستاهلو اكتر من كده
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياافريكانو تاني امشي عدل العنوان هههههههههههههههههه



جاني اشقدي من كترت المشاوير ياقلب

بس مامتل مشاوريك

هاآآآآآآآآآآآي
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

الف الف مبروك يا صفوة السودان



هوووووووي يا قلب

الحاجــــات دي بتجيبهــــا من وين

انا قوااااااااال بكلم الحكومة(ما موسي الزومة)


*

----------


## zoal

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
نحمده ونشكر فضله

*

----------


## سانتو

*تعادل النيل مع الصفيراب الموسم الماضى جعل الجميع يحزرون من النيل خصوصا وان جبرة هو مدربهم
الف مبروك والحمدلله
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حي ع الصلاه نجي بعد المغرب 
ونواصل الفرحه
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*مابنشوت براحة
هى
مابنشوت براحة
سكواها تانى سواها

*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هوووووووي يا قلب

الحاجــــات دي بتجيبهــــا من وين

انا قوااااااااال بكلم الحكومة(ما موسي الزومة)





انت الاحلا يا حبيبنا هاك دي
*

----------


## محمد star

*الف مبرووووك
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

صاروخ من عشرين ياردة ساكواها يسجل الهدف الثانى فى الدقيقة 18 من الشوط الثانى



قبييييييييييييييل قلت ليكم الدقيقه 18 الهدف الثاني لكن يا ارخبيل كلام الشمشار مابتسمع هع هع هع 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

الدقيقه 18 ان شاء الله القون التاني 



هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع صدققققققققققققققققققققققتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتت
والله احساسي ده مباااااااااااااالغه 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع وعقبال االكبيرة
*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووو  ووك الفوز 
وانشاء الله منتصريييييييييييييييييييييييين دائمممممممممممممممممممممممما
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مبروك ياشباب--والحمد والشكر لله بالسلامة--- وحسنا فعل الاتحاد  بعدم دخول الجماهير بعد ان فاض  الاستاد  ليعود عشرات الالاف  دون اشباع رغباتهم برؤية الزعيم
نامل ان يستفيد الاتحاد من  الموقف الحرج--وليس كل وقت تسلم الجرة
مبروك والف حمد لله بالسلامة

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله ومبروك يا شعب الصفوة 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

جاني اشقدي من كترت المشاوير ياقلب

بس مامتل مشاوريك

هاآآآآآآآآآآآي



والله الليله انا مشيت حته ضحوي لي فيها حاشي 
دحين بتعرفو الحاشي تهئ تهئ تهئ 
وشربت فيها لبن ابل
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 					 					

 abouzr مانديلا-89 مبارك علي حسين أبو الجيش أبو علي africanu أحمد تقل محمد زين العابدين محمد star محمد عبده محي الدين طه أحمد almutwakil مرتضي الطيب مرتضي دياب مريخابي مووووت مريخابي كسلاوي مريخنا العظيم مصعب المقدم مضوي معتز فضل الله كرار معتصم الصايم ayman akoud Azmi shosh azzreem الأبيض ضميرك اللولاح البرنسيسه الحارث امير الشامى الشمشار الصادق عبد الوهاب الصادق هبانى العجب حبيبي الوليد عمر النزير ابراهيم تاج الدين ابراهيم عطية بابكر ابو اسيل ابو بوش ابولين ابواخلاص ابوسامى ابوعبودى الصغير احمد الحلفاوى احمد جبريل احمر مكة ارخبيل اسماعيل مخاوي dawzna ذوالنون بدر elgtany ezzeo fanan hani222 ibrahim rahma allha ياسر كجول حسن بدري جواندي جنوبى kramahmad majdi majedsiddig makkawi mamoun15 mido77 midris3 Mohamed Eisa Mohamed Mirghani monzir ana mosa2000 Mudather taj elsir musab aljak رشاد إبراهيم عبد القادر سامرين سانتو سيدو صخر سيف الاسلام سيف الدين المقبول شيكو مدريد شرقاوي زول الحان سكواهاسواها salah atbra samawal sansaan senba shdaad على الصغير عثمان خالد عثمان عباس التنقر عبدالله صديق عجبكو zoal هيثم مبارك نابلسى المريخابى نادرالداني ود التنوبة ود البقعة ود الدمام ود الشامي ود إدريس ودالمراد طارق العرش كته كريم عبدالله

مبروك ياصفوة ..

 ومتلمين فى الخير يارب ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف اديكو روعة منتظرين هدف سكواها الاسطوري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله صحي الشوف ما زي السمع
منك لله يااتحاد السمكره يافاشل
*

----------

